# Anybody move their boat or trailer with their Garden tractor



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Ive got a 20 HP prestige, what do you think about pulling my boat or trailer around with it? 

Im not talking about a yacht, im talking 17' bass boat and a 6*9 trailer (empty) 

It would be easier to get my tractor to where they are and move them to a convenient spot..

do you think i would be putting undue stress on the transmission or tractor? 

I tried moving my trailer once with my toro 266H 16 HP and it was just too heavy for me to pull without worrying about blowing the transmission.


do any of you guys use your garden tractors for this?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I use my 8N to move my horse trailer and boat trailer around. 
Never wanted or had to use my GT for that. I guess the tranny would be just ok with it, but kinda makes it much easier (height issues etc) to use the N for it. 

(of course this is just sometimes, like when it is not up in sickbay getting a new radiator)



Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I used to pull my 20' cuddy cabin all the time with my Mom's old JD112. Only flat ground, but it did it.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I move my boat all the time with my 5000. No strain at all.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

do you still have a warontry on it l pulled the people movers (large trailer) at the farm show with my 212 no problem but the newer tractors are not as well built as the older ones


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use this

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=33873">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To move this:

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=33874">


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I use our fourwheeler, not quite the same but your mower probably has more power.
Ryan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I use this
> 
> <img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=33873"> *




damn Chief, i gotta say, im a bit jealous... you've definetly got a bigger tractor, come to think of it youve got a bigger boat & truck too...


pardon my ignorance here.. is that a 3 point hitch? what do they cost approximatly, any idea? maybe cheaper to get one of those than to bend the hell out of my tractor reciever...


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*S_J* 

That is a hitch adapter that attaches to a 3pt hitch. I believe Chief's is a unit that is manufactured by Summit Fabrications who is a sponser on this site. I have a similar setup that is a different brand, but I am not supposed to talk about it on this site.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

I use my older GT3000 to tow my 16 bass boat and a 5x10 trailer all the time. I've been doing this for several years now and it has made life alot easier.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've pulled a 6' x 10' stake side utility trailer with stuff in it with my old Deere 316. I have a 2" ball mounted on the back of the tractor through the original hitch hole and a piece of 3/8" thick steel flat bar with 2 holes in it, one for the ball's threaded shank to go through and the second hole extends back so that I can still use pin type connections. My trailer weighs about 800 pounds empty and I have had it loaded up with maybe 1000 pounds more while behind the tractor. I don't go fast or stop quick as that is where problems develope. I would think your boat would not be a problem.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

if it cant pull it, That K46 or whatever is in that thing will hold up but the tires will just spin and you will go nowhere.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

It should be fine, I used to use an old Craftsman Lawntractor with a 12.5 Briggs to move my john boat around and it lasted 13 yrs cutting 2 acres


----------



## GrandadsTractor (Aug 3, 2009)

Me and my uncle use his 20hp John deere riding mower to move his 5X10 with wooden deck around on occasion. Weighs on it is about 1200lbs.It will pull SMALL hills with it but the tranny is surely the week point.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Pulling OK, but what about *STOPPING!!!*


----------



## GrandadsTractor (Aug 3, 2009)

If asking me,it's not the best...if going down hill it will push it.I wouldn't go down hill with much over 500.I wouldn't go up anything over 5% with over 500 either.The tractors have the power but the hydro tranny isn't good enough and plus it is too lite and just gets pushed around or looses traction.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought an old craftsman 12hp-38" really just to pull the trailers (small boat trailer, 4x8 utility trailer and 6x14 enclosed trailer) around our other small yard since it is much easier to manuever with the tractor.

I have also pulled the 6x14 enclosed trailer loaded (2800lbs) with little trouble other than getting traction, it either spins the wheels or wheelies either way it was a fun ride.:lmao:


----------



## paul52446m (Jul 16, 2010)

i use this little guy to move my trailers around later Paul


----------



## Plaything (Oct 28, 2010)

It shouldn't hurt it...i pull boats around with a Cub 124 with a 14 horse kohler in it


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

paul52446m said:


> i use this little guy to move my trailers around later Paul


Not to hijack the thread but what do you put in that box on the back of your tractor? Is it just for weight on the rear?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It looks like it locks up. Could be a tool box.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 8x6 trailer for my truck - since the truck wont fit thru the gate to the back yard, i used my beat up 11HP MTD ( with a home made beefy hitch) to haul it out front. One time i got a free landscaping trailer - was 10' long by 8' wide, i used my 13HP murray to move it around the yard, till i bent the weak original 'hitch' over- now i use my '86 GTII to haul my trailer around the yard- has a heavy duty hitch assembly ( came with the tractor).


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

I tow this on a pretty regular basis. I load it with tools and supplies for what ever project I might be working on. Never had a problem towing it.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a draw bar with a attachmet that keeps the draw bar from turning with my 8N. I can see from the seat what I'm hooking to.( Just 8Ns )


----------



## petervanhal (Mar 6, 2011)

*pulling*

i use my 1963wheel horse model 753 it is only 7 hp. but it pulls very well


----------



## maciroch (Feb 19, 2011)

Used to pull my 17' bass boat around the yard with my old Montgomery Ward's 18hp LT with no problem at all. Would've been easier if it was on a trailer, though! (Sorry - couldn't resist!)


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

I use my tractor to tow this and a small dumpable cart. I have a car trailer but I have never tried to tow it with the tractor. If I did I don't think that the front wheels of the tractor would stay on the ground very well. So I wouldn't be able to steer it very well.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes i tow a little 5x8 trailer around to do yard work which is the same trailer i use to transport the mower so it works out good.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

State Police said I couldn't move my boat from the house to the lake any more, 5 miles, said something about a min. speed. JD STX 38


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> State Police said I couldn't move my boat from the house to the lake any more, 5 miles, said something about a min. speed. JD STX 38



:lmao::lmao: Something about an obstructing traffic law??


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea something like that and being a stupid poop, I didn't get the last part though. I asked if I drove after the sun came up I could, he brought up the stupid poop thing again. I gave up and decided I was dealing with a totally idiot.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

i dont think youll hurt it, i used to pull half loaded 300 bishel corn wagons around with my dads 111 deere and my craftsman , thats a load . stopping isnt bad if you dont try a land speed record lol


----------



## nickthehick (Aug 11, 2011)

Live Oak said:


> I use this
> 
> <img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=33873">


im 13 and im kinda new to this and was wondering what type of set up that was


----------



## mustang4life (Sep 13, 2011)

I am interested in towing my pop up around the yard too anyone have any ideas?


----------



## davidaherne (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a 22' center console boat that sits on a dual axle trailer, the trailer does not have brakes. The boat and motor weighs about 2,800 pounds, I am unsure how much the trailer itself weighs. I am trying to find a vehicle with which to launch my boat at a paved boat ramp that sits close to my house. I am curious if a tractor similar to a 1958 Ford Workmaster 641 would be up to the task. My impression is that my biggest challenge will be backing the vehicle and the trailer down the ramp in a controlled fashion. In other words, I am curious if the Ford tractor mentioned above would have the braking power to prevent the boat and trailer from running down the ramp into the water and pulling the tractor along with it. 

Any thoughts you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

davidaherne said:


> I have a 22' center console boat that sits on a dual axle trailer, the trailer does not have brakes. The boat and motor weighs about 2,800 pounds, I am unsure how much the trailer itself weighs. I am trying to find a vehicle with which to launch my boat at a paved boat ramp that sits close to my house. I am curious if a tractor similar to a 1958 Ford Workmaster 641 would be up to the task. My impression is that my biggest challenge will be backing the vehicle and the trailer down the ramp in a controlled fashion. In other words, I am curious if the Ford tractor mentioned above would have the braking power to prevent the boat and trailer from running down the ramp into the water and pulling the tractor along with it.
> 
> Any thoughts you have would be greatly appreciated.



Welcome to the Forum!..David.. I would not try it with that tractor atleast not backing anyway. If you had a way to front hitch it after you get to the ramp would be safer.. If the ramp is very steep I wouldnt try it at all the trailer could be atleast 1200lbs added to the boat, and motor.. You could be looking at 2+ tons..


----------



## goxc (May 9, 2012)

davidaherne said:


> I have a 22' center console boat that sits on a dual axle trailer, the trailer does not have brakes. The boat and motor weighs about 2,800 pounds, I am unsure how much the trailer itself weighs. I am trying to find a vehicle with which to launch my boat at a paved boat ramp that sits close to my house. I am curious if a tractor similar to a 1958 Ford Workmaster 641 would be up to the task. My impression is that my biggest challenge will be backing the vehicle and the trailer down the ramp in a controlled fashion. In other words, I am curious if the Ford tractor mentioned above would have the braking power to prevent the boat and trailer from running down the ramp into the water and pulling the tractor along with it.
> 
> Any thoughts you have would be greatly appreciated.


Hello, I am in a similar situation. I have a boat with total trailer weight of about 2500# (although I would like to upgrade to about 4000#). I just need to be able to take it in and out of a garage (slight grade) and make a 90 degree turn in the driveway. Do you guys think a 19HP tractor would cut it? I'm also wondering if automatic cvt or automatic hydrostatic would be better. Thanks!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

No problem with engine power. Just for clarification, neither of the "auto" trans you mentions are actually automatic in the sense of an automotive trans with fluid coupling. Both the CVT and Hydrostatic can come in very light duty up to quite HD relatively speaking dealing with LT's and GT's. Many of the light duty HST's have little capacity beyond hauling around the tractor and operator for cutting the lawn.

Need to know more about the trans to say either yes/no.


----------



## goxc (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I'm looking at the CubCadet LTX 1040 and LTX 1040 M.


----------

